# Gear oil capacity



## stef80 (Oct 14, 2010)

I have an MK2 Audi tt 1.8 tfsi and I have recently changed the gear oil. 
The problem is that the vw manual states that the servicing oil capacity is 1,9 lt whereas, as we filled the gearbox, the oil started to overflow as soon as there was only about 0,8 lt in it! 
We tried to overfill the gearbox and replace the fill plug as quickly as we could but I don't think we forced more than 1,3 lt in there! 
What is the deal with these gearboxes? Is there a chance that the servicing gear oil capacity is only 0,8 lt?(When I bought the gear oil from the dealership, the employ said I would only need 1 lt...) 
Can the gearbox be harmed by too much gear oil in it? 
Thank you in advance for any help and I am glad to join the community.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'd post that in the 1.8t Golf forum. It's more a a mechanical question. You could also check in at quattroworld.com TT forum. I'm sure someone would help you there.


----------



## stef80 (Oct 14, 2010)

This engine is not offered in a golf. It is the new 1.8 tfsi not the old 20vt. 
I believe that anyone who has changed gear oil in his car is able to give me an opinion. 
I will also check the site you suggested. Thanks.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

2.1 quarts.


----------



## AudiSportA4 (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I see now, MKII. I thought that got the 2.0T. My Tig took all 3q after the service called for 2.4l.


----------



## stef80 (Oct 14, 2010)

After a lot of research, i came to the conclusion that the gear oil capacity is about 1 lt!! 
That is what 3 dealerships told me and my car overflows after only 800 ml because I have a Peloquins lsd which is more solid than the "hollow" OEM differential and doesn't leave much room for oil...


----------

